# Internetverbindung über Ethernet geht nicht



## Alex Duschek (31. Januar 2007)

Ich werd langsam wahnsinnig hier ^^

Folgende Situation:
Rechner 1 ist per Ethernet mit dem WLAN Router (Linksys WRTGL 1.1) verbunden, welcher ebenfalls per Ethernet mit der Eumex 300 IP von der T-Com verbunden ist. Ich hab da keine Einstellungen verändert und trotzdem ging vom einen auf den anderen Tag die Internetverbindung nicht mehr. Ich kann beide Router problemlos anpingen, aber weiter gehts nicht mehr. Auf dem Rechner (Windows 2000) ist T-Online 5.0 installiert, jedoch funktioniert es ohne auch nicht und eine Neuinstallation brachte ebenfalls nichts. Kabel stecken, die Netzwerkkarte ist ebenfalls in Ordnung.
Rechner 2 und 3 sind per WLAN verbunden und dort funktioniert alles problemlos.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Problem in den Griff kriege?


----------



## defc0n1 (8. März 2007)

Ist vielleicht dein Kabel kaputt...oder hattet ihr Stromausfall...und Routereinstellungen wurden veräändert bzw. gelöscht.
Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an dem Rechner wenn du sagst das die über WLAN eingebundenen PC´s ohne Probleme ins Internet kommen.
Wenn der Ping allerdings funktioniert wird es wohl eher was am Router sein.


----------



## Zocker007 (8. März 2007)

Hallo, 
das was du hier postes hört sich für mich nach einem Virus an, denn wenn die beiden anderen pcs ohne probleme noch ins netz kommen kann es nur an deinem pc liegen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das du  ohne es zu wissen einen virus auf den pc bekommen hast den manche seiten installlieren im hintergrunde dinge auf dem pc also wenn du hast einen antivirus drüber laufen lassen wenn nicht eine kostenlose version bitdefender zb benutzem (der ist echt genial) updaten und pc skannen


hoffe geholfen zu haben gruß zocker007


----------



## defc0n1 (8. März 2007)

Das mit dem Virus habe ich mir auch schon überlegt...allerdings wäre mir jetzt keiner bekannt der sowas macht...
Probier mal mit einem anderen Browser ins Netz zu kommen...Opera,Firefox...


----------



## Maik (8. März 2007)

@Zocker007: Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich mit der Netiquette dieses Forums bekannt machen und dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen die Groß- und Kleinschreibung einzuhalten. Vielen Dank!


----------

